

Ask HN: Which Node projects need contribution? - pavanlimo

I and a couple of my friends have decided to spend 10 hours a week contributing to an open source Node project, we&#x27;re unable to however pull up the right projects. Suggestions&#x2F;Help?
======
mattkrea
I would say look here:
[https://www.npmjs.com/browse/depended](https://www.npmjs.com/browse/depended)

Look at what people use a lot and knock out open issues on the repos (at least
those with clear contribution guidelines).

